# Keylogger. Here's my wish



## relate (Sep 8, 2012)

My wish is that from this point forward those of you who are deeply suspicious that your spouse is cheating will have done the following:

Have some part of your first post contain the words "I have installed a keylogger"

This way you won't cause me to bang my head on my keyboard wondering why you have posted describing half a dozen extreme red flags your spouse has exhibited without taking 5 easy effortless minutes to download and install one as one of your very first steps to get to the bottom of it. :banghead:

I'm being tongue in cheek here so don't take my tone seriously. But do take keyloggers seriously folks.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Actually, the keylogger I installed has been one of the least useful tools in my snooping arsenal. My husband just doesn't use the family computer for much of anything.

The software I installed on his personal cell phone, however, has been marvelously beneficial.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

What software is that you put on the cell phone?


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I just don't get it! There is nothing on my cell phone that my wife can't see. Having saif that, If I ever found and spy software on the phone that she installed, it would be a deal breaker....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

dormant said:


> I just don't get it! There is nothing on my cell phone that my wife can't see. Having saif that, If I ever found and spy software on the phone that she installed, it would be a deal breaker....


If my husband hadn't been having an affair, then there probably wouldn't have been anything on _his_ cell phone that his wife couldn't see either. 

But he was. And there was.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Rowan said:


> If my husband hadn't been having an affair, then there probably wouldn't have been anything on _his_ cell phone that his wife couldn't see either.
> 
> But he was. And there was.


And, you did the right thing. 

Cheaters are like vampires they hate having sunlight shined on them. 

If you have nothing to hide you have nothing to hide. 

I could care less if my husband had installed a tracker on my car or cell phone. 

I might have been befuddled, but I wouldn't care because I HAD NOTHING TO HIDE


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Sara8 said:


> And, you did the right thing.
> 
> Cheaters are like vampires they hate having sunlight shined on them.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

dormant said:


> I just don't get it! There is nothing on my cell phone that my wife can't see. Having saif that, If I ever found and spy software on the phone that she installed, it would be a deal breaker....


Have you ever cheated on her?


----------



## relate (Sep 8, 2012)

I think he's saying no, but would be pissed at being spied on with no cause


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

I installed a keylogger on the pc because my wife asked for my attention, but had changed her fb password and switched email addresses. Previously these had always been open to me. I set the browser to save passwords twice, she sidestepped that, further making me wonder. I put on the keylogger and caught the affair in a couple of days.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

What the sh*t kicker for me was, I did install a keylogger.. then my H wiped his computer,, therefore wiping the keylogger... and since he is no longer in the house, I can't reinstall one...

I thought about looking at the ones you can send through email.. but not sure how that works.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Being i have a degree in technology that was the first and only thing i needed to do to catch his ea in full swing. Only took 1 day to get all the evidence i needed.

Keylogger was my first thought the moment the gut started screaming red flags.


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Wish I had, god knows what I would have seen or (I ACTUALLY hope) not seen. In all honesty, there is a part of me that thinks, once you feel the need to install a keylogger you should probably just go to D. 

I say this as someone who was approached a few days after activity began I didn't like, "We should separate for awhile, get our bearings." My reply "no we file for divorce, separation is the wrong papers."


----------



## Relate2u (Oct 11, 2012)

Numb in Ohio said:


> What the sh*t kicker for me was, I did install a keylogger.. then my H wiped his computer,, therefore wiping the keylogger... and since he is no longer in the house, I can't reinstall one...
> 
> I thought about looking at the ones you can send through email.. but not sure how that works.


Are you talking about the ones that email you reports or are you talking about an email trojan keylogger? If you're talking about the former, you still have to install the keylogger itself on his PC. If the latter, well that's a virus, and his AV will likely kill it anyway.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

What key loggers did everyone use? Trying to find a lower cost than the $100 webwatcher.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wallerdigital (Oct 16, 2012)

I can recommend Gecko Monitor and PC Pandora, both are way under $100. Mobistealth is good for phones as well.


----------



## hauntedsoul (Oct 16, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Actually, the keylogger I installed has been one of the least useful tools in my snooping arsenal. My husband just doesn't use the family computer for much of anything.
> 
> The software I installed on his personal cell phone, however, has been marvelously beneficial.


what did you put on the cell phone?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

hauntedsoul said:


> what did you put on the cell phone?


I prefer not to be too specific. There are a number of methods that are somewhat specific to the phone in question, and most of them are relatively inexpensive. A google search for "retrieve deleted texts" or something similar, by phone type/model, should give you several options.


----------



## Ryry224 (Oct 16, 2012)

Will the keylogger work on an Apple Computer


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Ryry224 said:


> Will the keylogger work on an Apple Computer


Are you proficient with computers? There was one mentioned in a thread in the private forum,but IIRC it was s bit geekish to use.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I've used them all. Keylogger, cell phone spyware, GPS, e-mail retrieval software, cell phone text recovery software. Everything but a VAR - which I didn't think about before I found TAM.

It may be easier to cheat in this day and age, but it's also easier to catch them.


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

Is anyone aware of any sort of keyloggers for Kindle Fire/Fire HD devices as these are becoming more prominent in a number of threads recently?


----------

